# New litter on the way



## Claude (Jan 10, 2017)

Well I got home from work today and went out to check the rabbits and my pregnant doe had a nice nest built and pulled some hair and was bleeding a little bit. That was at 2 she still hasn't kindled yet but she don't seem to be distressed. 
So hopefully when I get up in the morning I'll have more little rabbits.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2017)

hope your doe has a nice litter!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2017)

YEA! Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Jan 10, 2017)

A basket full of bunnies my florida whites mother is Audrey she is such a great mother


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Jan 10, 2017)

Breeding the florida whites was a breeze but on the other hand trying to breed my netherland dwarfs it's a chore and they do all the work


----------



## Claude (Jan 11, 2017)

Well so far nothing today the doe seems fine she's eating and drinking no more bleeding. So I don't know I know according to my calendar that I wasn't expecting any kits till tomorrow or Friday and with her other litter she had them exactly on day 31 which is Friday I can feel the kits moving around inside her. And when she sits still you can see them moving around. So I don't know I guess maybe yesterday was just a false start. 
I'm gonna keep an eye on her checking every couple of hours to make sure she still seems good as best I can without stressing her too much.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hope the kindling goes well. Is this her first litter? Most false starts or other things like it happen in first litters, not later litters.


----------



## Claude (Jan 11, 2017)

DutchBunny03 said:


> Hope the kindling goes well. Is this her first litter? Most false starts or other things like it happen in first litters, not later litters.


No this is her second


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Jan 11, 2017)

Im dealing with the same thing  28 days ago i put a pair together  he fell off once i marked it on the calendar and didnt think about so for about a week i noticed she was acting strange today she has fur all over the place and i also noticed in her box she had a ring of fur so i didn't have any straw so i put in thimothy hay and kept working she was busy doing  something in the box here she mixed the thimothy hay and fur together andi found this big bare spot


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sadly my himi gave birth but when i went to check they were all dead......hopefully Claude has better luck


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 12, 2017)

sorry to hear


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 12, 2017)

Bummer.


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Jan 12, 2017)

The real bummer is i wasn't expecting any didn't know she was pregnant


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 13, 2017)

Sorry. How do you think she got bred?


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Jan 13, 2017)

I did put her in with buck but they chased each other around the cage more then anything but he managed to fall off her ONCE so i didnt give it any thought since i have been trying to breed my black ND doe and lilac otter ND buck for months and nothing he has fallen off her MANY times but still no babies on January 1 he fell off her 4 times so im keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks to all for the kind words ........now im going to  go off subject and ask for prayers for my great grandson 4 months old has been in the hospital more than at home he stops breathing last time he had to be air lifted cause the ambulance people had trouble keeping him breathing thanks ahead of time


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 13, 2017)

countrygirl1178 said:


> Thanks to all for the kind words ........now im going to  go off subject and ask for prayers for my great grandson 4 months old has been in the hospital more than at home he stops breathing last time he had to be air lifted cause the ambulance people had trouble keeping him breathing thanks ahead of time



Dead bunnies are a bummer, but they are a mere annoyance compared to a sick baby. Praying for your great-grandson!


----------



## Claude (Jan 13, 2017)

Well my doe finally kindled at around 3PM my fiancé went out to check and she was in the box not moving so she stood back and waited and after about 10 minutes she hopped out and she could just see the little ones working their way into all the hair she pulled. I just got home from work and went to check and count. She had 10 in this litter all alive and moving.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 13, 2017)

congrats on the new kits.  Prayers for your great-grandson and family


----------



## Claude (Jan 13, 2017)

countrygirl1178 said:


> Thanks to all for the kind words ........now im going to  go off subject and ask for prayers for my great grandson 4 months old has been in the hospital more than at home he stops breathing last time he had to be air lifted cause the ambulance people had trouble keeping him breathing thanks ahead of time


And I am praying for your great grandson as well I'm sorry to hear that hopefully the docs can figure everything out and fix it. I have 3 kids off my own and am raising 7 total with one more on the way and I don't know what I would do if something like that happened to any of them. Probably would lose my mind.


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Jan 13, 2017)

That's great congratulations


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'll be praying for your great-grandson. @Claude , good luck with your new litter!


----------



## Claude (Jan 14, 2017)

Well so far so good only one day old but all seem to have round bellies and are wiggling all over the nest. Hopefully it will stay that way but time will tell.


----------



## Claude (Jan 15, 2017)

Well here's a picture of the 10 little ones born Friday. I think the doe that had them is gonna be my best producer. So far in 2 litters she's had 18 total where as my other doe has only had 9 in 2 litters her first one had 5 that didn't survive and 4 for her second that are about 3 weeks old right now.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 16, 2017)

18 kits in 2 litters!!! Thats pretty good.


----------



## Claude (Jan 21, 2017)

Well so far so good the 10 are a week old and all are doing good. I was half expecting for her to lose one or 2 with as many as she had but all are alive and kicking.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 21, 2017)

Congrats!! Soon comes the cute fuzzy stage!


----------



## AClark (Jan 24, 2017)

18, that's a good deal! My last litters had 17 between 3 does! Sounds like you got a real good doe there.


----------



## Claude (Jan 26, 2017)

AClark said:


> 18, that's a good deal! My last litters had 17 between 3 does! Sounds like you got a real good doe there.


Thanks I think so she's done real good with her litters and she's protective of them too with her first litter when I was checking them she did bite me once. But now she's learned I'm not gonna hurt them so she's calmed down but she does watch everything I do and when I'm done she shoves her head in the box and checks them out. If I take the box out of the cage to check them she runs back and forth looking for them until I put the box back.


----------



## Claude (Jan 31, 2017)

Well all 10 are still doing good and are starting to hop out of the box a few times a day. Also finally got all my cages switched over to all wire instead of wood.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice cages! Are your rabbits Himilayans?


----------



## Claude (Feb 2, 2017)

DutchBunny03 said:


> Nice cages! Are your rabbits Himilayans?


No they are new zealand white Californian cross


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 2, 2017)

We had quite a bit of NZW and Californian crosses back in the day. That is in my opinion The Best meat rabbit variety.
A very good cross. I don't have the Californians now, but probably will down the road. A doe that that has such large litters and is able to raise so many of them all the way through to weaning is a great find!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok. The one on the top seemed to demonstrate the snaky body type Himilayans have. The bottom picture looks more like Cali/NZ crosses, though.


----------

